# Question to Se dom (and aux)



## Deuce (Feb 16, 2021)

Can you describe how you experience Se ?


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

@___@;;;


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Reality. Facts. Now.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

noticing sensory stuff without specifically assigning meaning until later on when it's needed for creativity related stuff.


----------



## TheUnnecessaryEvil (Mar 28, 2021)

So for me, the world around me is very cut-and-dry.

If something/someone is in my way, move it out of my way. If that option is unavailable for some reason, go around it. If a door is being stubborn, knock it open. If a drawer is stuck on something, yank that sunuvabitch until whatever it's stuck on breaks apart and the fuckin thing opens. Someone is pissing you off, use the threat of bodily harm.

Everything is simple.

And yet we live in a world where nothing is allowed to be simple. You have to be polite and gentle with the world around you or people throw fucking hissy fits. 

Imagine being a person in charge of hammering nails into place.. only instead of a hammer, you're given a fucking feather and told you'll be fired if you actually use a hammer.

So what do you do then? You can't do the job with what you're allowed to use.. yet if you don't do the job, nothing happens. It's all fucked.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

TheUnnecessaryEvil said:


> So for me, the world around me is very cut-and-dry.
> 
> If something/someone is in my way, move it out of my way. If that option is unavailable for some reason, go around it. If a door is being stubborn, knock it open. If a drawer is stuck on something, yank that sunuvabitch until whatever it's stuck on breaks apart and the fuckin thing opens. Someone is pissing you off, use the threat of bodily harm.


That's introverted attitude, not extravertred, btw.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

It appears that the OP was banned. I don't think they retired but I might be wrong.


----------



## TheUnnecessaryEvil (Mar 28, 2021)

Red Panda said:


> That's introverted attitude, not extravertred, btw.


I have Se aux


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

TheUnnecessaryEvil said:


> I have Se aux


well, what you described isn't Se is what I'm saying, at least not in Jungian theory and prob not even MBTI


----------



## TheUnnecessaryEvil (Mar 28, 2021)

Red Panda said:


> well, what you described isn't Se is what I'm saying, at least not in Jungian theory and prob not even MBTI


Yes it is.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

TheUnnecessaryEvil said:


> Yes it is.


In Jungian theory, the SE has an object->subject relation, which mean he places the objective above his subjective impressions of it, which in practice means they don't impede on the environment in this way, it's the need of the introvert to dominate and impose like that.


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

Red Panda said:


> In Jungian theory, the SE has an object->subject relation, which mean he places the objective above his subjective impressions of it, which in practice means they don't impede on the environment in this way, it's the need of the introvert to dominate and impose like that.


I didn't interpret TheUnnecessaryEvil's post as describing dominating and imposing. It was about having a straightforward, fairly objective view of the world (hammer -> nail) which other people won't allow to play out due to the often harsh or at least inelegant consequences.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

letsrunlikecrazy said:


> I didn't interpret TheUnnecessaryEvil's post as describing dominating and imposing. It was about having a straightforward, fairly objective view of the world (hammer -> nail) which other people won't allow to play out due to the often harsh or at least inelegant consequences.


breaking things that don't agree with you isn't what I'd call objective under Jungian theory, it's the opposite
the extraverted attitude is one of self-adaptation, so the first instincts for this are to respect the object and try to go around it first
even in MBTI this doesn't match the go with the flow adaptive attitude of Ps.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

mia-me said:


> It appears that the OP was banned. I don't think they retired but I might be wrong.


They retired.
But, everyone carry on.


----------



## TheUnnecessaryEvil (Mar 28, 2021)

Red Panda said:


> breaking things that don't agree with you isn't what I'd call objective under Jungian theory, it's the opposite
> the extraverted attitude is one of self-adaptation, so the first instincts for this are to respect the object and try to go around it first
> even in MBTI this doesn't match the go with the flow adaptive attitude of Ps.


Se is about seeing the world for its individual parts and dealing with those individual parts as you reach them.

Also what "adaptive attitude" are you on about? It's Js who are always bending for whatever system they find themselves a part of.

We only pretend just enough to survive lol.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Dalien said:


> They retired.
> But, everyone carry on.


It's always a great idea to take breaks from sites and people when you need it.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

TheUnnecessaryEvil said:


> Se is about seeing the world for its individual parts and dealing with those individual parts as you reach them.
> 
> Also what "adaptive attitude" are you on about? It's Js who are always bending for whatever system they find themselves a part of.
> 
> We only pretend just enough to survive lol.


the adaptive attitudes are what Jung identified as E and I, and the extraverted one does what I described

SE accepts external circumstances as they "are" which results in self-adaptation to the external, basically allowing it to influence your thoughts, feelings, beliefs, etc. In the original system there's no change in attitude from dom to aux functions, since the attitude is a characteristic of the person as a whole, Jung called it "general attitude of consciousness". Of course, everyone has their own limits between E and I so it's not all or nothing. A characteristic Js is that they want control over the external - whether that means they will bend or not to something is a matter of circumstance relating to how they experience it, not an inherent characteristic. Also the MBTI is not true to Jung and as a result misses out on the consequential relationship of types and their psychology - it ends up mixing different original types into their P/J because their P is a mix of extraversion & perception and their J introversion and judging.


----------



## 0BraincellsRemaining (Apr 27, 2021)

Deuce said:


> Can you describe how you experience Se ?


My Se is a huge part of me functioning and interacting. When I use analyze things, I only truly understand them when I experience them. When I try to theorize or (try to) think deeper, I need to experience it to add on to it. And when I try to understand other's emotions, I have to experience the emotion they felt to understand. So I basically need to live and learn in the moment to understand. For example, when I was learning about what the MBTI functions meant to type myself, I had no clue what Ne, Se, Ni, Si meant no matter how much I read about it. Finally, when I actually experienced the things the article talked about, I understood what each of the functions meant. When sources say Se means 'living in the moment', they don't mean having absolutely no thoughts and just hearing the sounds of nature. Imo, it just means to not go into too much. Example, if I see a picture frame when I'm sitting in the waiting room of something, the first things I would notice are that its color, if there is a 'defect' like something chipped off, and then I would go into slight thinking: How long has that been there. And I then continue to look around. Simple as that. I'm not sure how intuitive types take things in so I might've not explained it very well to your understanding.


----------



## dchaox (May 8, 2021)

Deuce said:


> Can you describe how you experience Se ?


Lol my Se sucks, despite being ISTP, I'm in Ti-Fe and Ti-Ni most of the time. My Se is there when it needs to be, for instance interacting with others, driving, working on projects, and it saved my life couple of times. But most of the time it manifests as hedonistic tendencies, or binging on something stimulating. If more technically speaking, my Se works like taking in information as facts, if recalling something from the past I will recall scenes and what happened and almost relive it.


----------



## Derelict (Feb 27, 2017)

All perceptions are experienced passively in regards to cognitive functions. The general answer will be the same for all 4 perception functions. Se is unique in the 4 perceptions, as the main focus of information received is from the outside world. Ne, Si, and Ni are primarily within the mind of the person. Ne is extroverted, yes, but that is more about it's direction from a point within the mind - placing the originating point of importance internally.

Se is gathered passively from the environment, whatever that may be. The mind collects events, places, items, shapes, landscapes, directions, colors, etcetera to be combined with it's paired perceptive function, being Ni. Ni passively takes this collection of things and combines them into a substrate or summarizing concept in the mind.


----------

